# Venison Jalepeno Pepper Jack Snack Stix and Summer Sausage



## exromenyer (Jan 21, 2012)

I thought I would share my Q-View with the group.  They came out perfect with just the right amount of heat.  I have also used one of the guys recipes from here and it is excellent. 


























Due to the size of the bags, I had to cut the snack sticks a little shorter and I cut the summer sausage in half as well then vacuum sealed them.


----------



## sprky (Jan 21, 2012)

Care to share your recipe?


----------



## boykjo (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks Yummy................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## jrod62 (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks good !


----------



## exromenyer (Jan 21, 2012)

I tried to find it again on here but i cant.  I copy and pasted it to a word doc so i can always forward it to you that way?  I believe i borrowed it from nepas who is a moderator on this forum.  I could not for the life of me find mortons tender quick so i used a cure from my snack stick kit and just purchased some insta cure # 1 as well.


sprky said:


> Care to share your recipe?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 22, 2012)

They look delicious!


----------



## sib55 (Jan 26, 2012)

Great job.  How many cups of jalapeños did you use?  I usually use 2 cups for 25 lbs.  this year I froze my japs from the garden and just used them in December and didn't have all the heat like fresh ones.  Keep up the great work!


----------



## gersus (Jan 26, 2012)

Mmmmmm cheese! Looks good!


----------



## exromenyer (Jan 27, 2012)

Sib55 said:


> Great job.  How many cups of jalapeños did you use?  I usually use 2 cups for 25 lbs.  this year I froze my japs from the garden and just used them in December and didn't have all the heat like fresh ones.  Keep up the great work!




I made 6 lbs and used 1 cup.  I got them from my neighbor and she canned them and they still had heat.  She cans them in some vinegar.  I also used pepper jack cheese and that had some heat also.


----------



## misisipismoke (Jan 28, 2012)

Those look awesome. I've been smoking summer sausage for a couple of months. It's good but I need to figure out the temps better.   What temp did you smoke at for the snack sticks and summer sausage?


----------



## exromenyer (Jan 28, 2012)

misisipismoke said:


> Those look awesome. I've been smoking summer sausage for a couple of months. It's good but I need to figure out the temps better. What temp did you smoke at for the snack sticks and summer sausage?




I have the brinkmann smoker as you see in my avatar... I was able to maintain a 150-170 degrees for 5-6 hours without a problem.  Obviously it takes more TLC to keep that temp but I do things around the house intermittently.  I too have only been doing it a few months... Didn't like the cost when I had my deer processed so figured I'd better learn or go without.  The latter wasn't an option so here I am.


----------



## uncle_lar (Jan 28, 2012)

your stix and summer sausage look great. you will be hooked on doing it all in no time!!

and your reason for starting it all is the same as mine. Got tired of the high cost at the locker to have deer processed

so now since I have all the equipment I make sausage, salami , jerky , summer sausage all year long.

when the venison is gone I use beef and pork. probably make over 1000lbs this past year!  I love doing it

my smoke house is in the works too, then I will be able to do 30 or more rolls of salami or 100# if sticks or polish keilbasa at a time!

when I make my jalapeno stix and summer sausage, or my jalapeno cheddar Brats I use 1 pepper for each 1# of meat

I core the seeds out and leave some of the vane


----------



## coloradosmoker2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Man, those look awesome!! You could give that butcher in your town a run for his money. I bet they taste as good as they look! I can't wait to give it a try. Would you mind sending me a recipe for the Jalepeno Pepper Jack Snack Stix?? It looks amazing.


----------

